
Ask HN: What Happened to Optimizely (YC W10) ? - jasonlfunk
I&#x27;m was relatively interested in the A&#x2F;B testing space in the past but got away from it recently. However, I had need of it again and remembered that Optimizely used to be the go-to A&#x2F;B testing service for websites. However, when I went to their website now, I can barely tell what they do anymore. It doesn&#x27;t even seem like you can create an account without talking to a &quot;Specialist&quot;. The Plans page has no pricing on it - you have to &quot;Talk to Sales&quot;. The &quot;Get Started&quot; button on the homepage takes you to a contact form.<p>What happened? Did they decide that there is no consumer marketing for a&#x2F;b testing? Or did they get bit by the Enterprise-bug and decided to focus solely on the Fortune 500? It&#x27;s a shame really. Now I have to start looking for a new a&#x2F;b testing service.
======
throw03172019
I think it is the enterprise bug some (most) established SaaS companies who
have raised a significant amount of money catch. Having small guys like us pay
them $49/mo doesn’t move the needle much but closing 6 figure contracts does.
Even outside of Fortune 500 there are plenty of companies that have budgets to
spend thousands or tens of thousands of dollars on something they see as
valuable to their business.

------
meerita
They went full corporate so far, I had a meeting with one of their salesman 2
years ago and they're mostly on corporate accounts business. Their software,
as well competitors is so bloated.

